# Italy touring



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi all,
We are currently on the Italian leg of our year away, been in Italy about two months so far, great country, great people. Right now we are on a campsite in San Marino,only one of three vehicles on a big site! the plan is to work our way down to the south, probably spending the worst of the winter in Sicily.

Does anyone have all year opening campsite reccomendations for that area or southern Italy generally ?

Many thanks

John


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi John I overwintered a while in Sicily and entered the details of some wild camping spots and campsites into our very own campsite database 

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=show_matches&Region=Sicily


----------

